# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Do You See Hair Transplant Patients from Outside the United States?

## rbernstein

Dr. Bernstein answers a common question about seeing hair restoration patients from outside the United States.

 

One of the nice things about this practice is that we see patients from around the world. New York is a referral center from all over. Its also a destination point, so people  when they come for a transplant  often do other things while theyre here. They can visit their family members, go to museums, its actually quite nice.

The follow-up for a hair transplant is quite easy, and it can be done in their home country. Patients often fly in the day before, [and] have surgery in the morning. I like the patient to stay around the day after the procedure, so if we did surgery on a Tuesday, they would stay in the hotel on Wednesday and Thursday theyre fine to fly home.

When we use staples, they need to be removed. We give patients a kit and they can have it done by the doctor at home.

See:  Do You See Hair Transplant Patients from Outside the United States?'. 

+- SCHEDULE A CONSULTATION

* *Experiencing hair loss or have a question about hair restoration?* Schedule a consultation with one of our board-certified physicians.

* *Cant visit our hair restoration facility in New York City?*  Use our photo consultation service.

* *Like us* on FaceBook!

+- VIEW MORE VIDEOS

* *View more* Bernstein Medical videos.
* *View more*  Follicular Unit Extraction videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss In Women videos.
* *View more* Hair Loss Medication videos.
* *View more* Hair Transplant videos.
* *View more*  Hair Transplant Repair videos.
* *View more* Medical Research videos.
* *View more* Robotic FUE videos.

----------

